# Vizsla vs fox



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

Had an interesting event happen today. While out in this blizzard with Whistler, he unwittingly startled a fox that was buried in the snow. Great thing is that seeing as though the wind was howling, he just went past it. The fox stood up and scuried away without him noticing. That fox was big. Probably bigger by 10 lbs than Whistler. Had Whistler seen it, he would have chased it for sure and that could have meant trouble. I was about 50 feet out but in a foot of snow, so I don't think I could have intervened if a scurry would have broken out. Whistler's pretty friendly ie he goes to daycare 5 days a week so I don't know how he would have perceived the fox: funny looking cat"ish" dog, or a threat.

Any thoughts? Experiences, comments?


----------

